

Ask HN: who's hiring for Clojure? - bitops

Hiring is good, but who's hiring for interesting tech?
======
codepoet
you will find some offers in this thread:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3300290>

------
drnex
Mexico Cities fractalmedia.mx

